# Un par de veces



## Cincidela

¡Hola!
Quería preguntaros, si *un par de veces* significa solo *dos veces*, o también puede significar lo mismo que *varias veces*. 
¡Un saludo!


----------



## ukimix

Hola. 

Sí. Puede significar ambas. En el segundo sentido _un par de veces_ es sinónimos de _unas cuantas veces_. Funciona como referencia genérica a una cantidad *indeterminada *de veces. Un ejemplo:



> "Hice el cambio político, pero hay que hacer el cambio social, económico y cultural de España", dijo Suárez en otro momento de su intervención, a lo largo de la cual fue interrumpido un par de veces por espontáneos que le ofrecían agua.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> AÑO:
> 1986AUTOR: PRENSATÍTULO:
> El País, 01/06/1986 : El líder del CDS reclama la paternidad del 'cambio' en EspañaPAÍS: ESPAÑATEMA:
> 03.PolíticaPUBLICACIÓN: Diario El País, S.A. (Madrid), 1986


La interrupción puedo producirse 2, 3 o 4 veces y la expresión sigo siendo apropiada. 

Saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

Para mí, un par de veces es exactamente dos veces. En el ejemplo que pone Ukimix, si no fueran exactamente dos veces, se habría empleado otra fórmula, por ejemplo: más de una vez, unas cuantas veces, en varias ocasiones, etc.


----------



## Cincidela

Gracias por las respuestas. Me resultan un poco contradictorias y por eso pediría más opiniones


----------



## ukimix

Cincidela said:


> Gracias por las respuestas. Me resultan un poco contradictorias y por eso pediría más opiniones



Escribe la oración y describe el contexto en el que aparece. Eso ayudará. De todo modos, la diferencia entre la comprensión de Jaime y la mía puede deberse a diferentes significaciones propias de diferentes regiones. Aunque la nota que cito es de un diario español, yo la leería un par de veces como una descripción indeterminada; es decir, no corregiría al periodista si resulta que éste no puede responder la pregunta: ¿cuántas exactamente? En el uso de Jaime, debería responder: "Ya lo dije: dos", en el mío puede responder: "No sé exactamente cuántas, pero fueron varias". 

Saludo


----------



## AprenderInglesG

Es relativo , muchas personas en algunas zonas geograficas utilizan la expresión " Un par de veces" para referirse a que realizaron la acción una algunas veces , más no necesariamente solo 2 veces . En cambio otras personas pueden utilizar la misma expresión para expresar que realizaron la acción solo 2 veces , más no 3 ni 4 . También es importante el contexto en que esta frase es utilizada -


----------



## hual

Hola,

En mi opinión, si alguien dice "un par de veces" en la Argentina, lo que se entiende no es _dos veces_ sino _varias veces_.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Varias, ya son tres. Un par son dos. Lo mismo que ambos, son dos. 
Y hay un dicho: Les voy a enseñar cuantos pares son tres botas.


----------



## Cincidela

Mi manual dice que un par de veces = dos veces. Esto me ha sorprendido, porque siempre pensaba un par de veces significa varias veces. No obstante, de vuestras respuestas se desprende que el significado depende de la región, ¿no?


----------



## ukimix

Es evidente que sí. Pero lo que debes tener en cuenta es que debes dejar a un lado el manual y fijarte en el contexto y en la oración que te llevó a preguntarte por esto . Los significados se definen en los contextos de uso, no en los manuales. Un saludo amistoso.


----------



## Jonno

Por aquí "un par" también lo usamos como una cantidad indeterminada y pequeña, o como exactamente dos. Depende de la situación.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Jonno said:


> Por aquí "un par" también lo usamos como una cantidad indeterminada y pequeña, o como exactamente dos. Depende de la situación.



Rectifico. Sí que es verdad que puede signifcar un número indeterminado y pequeño de veces, pero a menudo para intentar restar (o restarse) o no dar (darse) mucha importancia: "sí, le aplaudieron un par de veces", "sí, contó un par de chistes buenos", "sí, he ganado un par de veces la competición", cuando quizás hayan sido tres o cuatro. Pero es una forma coloquial de expresarse no propia de un medio de comunicación. Si en la noticias escucho que el discurso fue interrumpido en un par de ocasiones, entiendo que son dos.


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, disiento de lo que dices Jaime. Si así se lo usa coloquialmente, también se la puede usar así en un medio de comunicación. Depende del tipo de nota de que se trate. No hay una regla fija para algo como eso; menos aún si, por ejemplo, hay géneros, como la crónica, que tienen mucho de literarios. 

Saludo


----------



## Martoo

Jonno said:


> Por aquí "un par" también lo usamos como una cantidad indeterminada y pequeña, o como exactamente dos. Depende de la situación.



También por acá.

No es que la palabra *par* en la Argentina signifique 2 o más de 2, pero en la oración un par de veces es frecuente que se está hablando de un numero igual o mayor a 2, incluso sin saber cuál es ése número. 

Ej.: te llamé a tu casa un par de veces y no estabas. En ésta oración no sabemos cuántas veces llamamos con exactitud entonces lo usamos para indicar que fueron varias.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Estoy de acuerdo en que dependerá del contexto y también en que en los medios de comunicación hay mucho tipo de noticias donde el empleo de la expresión tiene perfecta cabida. Pero si escucho que el discurso del rey o que Suárez fue interrumpido en un par de ocasiones para ser ovacionado, lo siento, en mi cabeza no cabe que en una noticia de este tipo ese par puede interpretarse como unas cuantas veces. "Par de veces" se puede utilizar cuando las veces son pocas y se quiere ser, por la razón que sea, *impreciso*, bien por que carece de importancia saber el número exacto (fueron unas cuantas, pero en todo caso, pocas), bien porque se pretende restar importancia al hecho, bien porque se pretende hacer ver que fueron pocas las ocasiones. Lo que quiero decir es que nunca se emplea de modo impreciso cuando lo que se pretende es realmente informar. Si te pregunto que cuántas veces has estado en París y me respondes que un par de veces, lo interpreto como que has estado exactamente dos veces, porque si has estado unas pocas veces y no necesitas o no sabes ser más preciso, hay mejores fórmulas para hacerlo: unas pocas veces, unas cuantas veces, no muchas veces, algunas veces.



Martoo said:


> Ej.: te llamé a tu casa un par de veces y no estabas. En ésta oración no sabemos cuántas veces llamamos con exactitud entonces lo usamos para indicar que fueron varias.



En realidad, si alguien me dice que me ha llamado un par de veces, mi tendencia es a interpretar que han sido exactamente dos, aunque sea consciente de que con ello puede estar diciéndome sencillamente que me ha llamado dos o tres veces (pero no tres o cuatro, porque si fuera éste el caso, esperaría que hubiera dicho varias veces o unas cuantas veces). Aun así, si luego me dice que en realidad me ha llamado tres veces, podré bromear recriminándole que por qué la primera vez me dijo que habían sido dos.


----------



## ukimix

Debes distinguir entre imprecisión e indeterminación. El concepto de precisión/imprecisión es un concepto de grado semánticamente relativo al fin u objetivo en relación con el cual se habla de ser más o menos preciso. En ese sentido, un término indeterminado puede ser todo lo preciso que se requiere para un fin dado. En contraste, la determinación o indeterminación se refiere más al conocimiento que tenemos del límite o la cantidad de que se trate (no es por tanto semánticamente relativo al fin, sino de uno que se define por relación a un conocimiento que se posee). Si se trata de saber si alguien fue aplaudido, en la narración: _Lo aplaudieron un par de veces_, la locución _un par de veces_ es a la vez *indeterminada* y completamente *precisa*. Así cuando se pretende informar no hay que usar términos de modo impreciso, lo que puede dar lugar a malentendidos; pero se pueden usar términos indeterminados, pues ellos también son útiles según el contexto y el propósito comunicativo. 

Aquí _indeterminado_ significa (tomado del DRAE): 



> *indeterminado**, da**.*(Del lat. _indeterminātus_).
> *1.* adj. No determinado, o que no implica ni denota determinación alguna.
> *2.* adj. Que no es concreto ni definido.



Cuando _un par de veces _significa un poco de veces se trata de un término *indeterminado*, no de uno impreciso. 

Saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

> *preciso**, sa**.* (Del lat. _praecīsus_).
> * 2.* adj. Puntual, fijo, exacto, cierto, *determinado*



Insisto, "par" significa dos (en realidad dos cosas o personas de la misma especie, pero eso ya sería otra discusión), otra cosa es el uso y la interpretación que podamos hacer de él. Pero estrictametne hablando "un par de veces" es dos veces, ni más, ni menos. Valga como ejemplo la broma a la que hago alusión en mi mensaje anterior (que había modificado sin haber visto antes este otro tuyo).


----------



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.

En Argentina, por lo menos, si decimos "un par de veces", "un par de días" se entiende varios días sin determinar cuántos. Pueden ser tres o cinco, sin necesidad de que sea un número par. 
El significado de la expresión "un par de veces", por ejemplo, es "varias veces". (por lo menos 3) 
Si son dos, diríamos: "Te llamé dos veces".
No sólo hacemos referencia a "veces", pueden ser caramelos, revistas, etc, es decir, cualquier entidad contable o fraccionable.

-Quiero caramelos. Dame un par (4,5,6,7 unidades)

"Un par de + sustantivo" hace referencia a un conjunto de cosas no muy numeroso. "un par de veces" son bastantes veces, pero no muchas. No usaríamos "un par de veces" si son más de 10, por ejemplo.

En otras circunstancias, sí podemos hacer referencia a un par de algo en términos estrictos cuando hablamos de entidades que se presentan o venden de a dos unidades exclusivamente.

Compré un par de zapatos o guantes.
(Aquí no hay duda de que son dos)

Compre dos pares de zapatos.
(No hay duda de que son cuatro unidades)

Un saludo.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Vaya, me dejas de piedra: con un par se pueden llegar a indicar hasta, pongamos, diez unidades. O sea, si le digo al de la tienda que me dé un par de caramelos, me soltará ocho o diez (por aquí eso sería ya un puñado). Y lo mismo con lo días: de acuerdo en que un par de días puede interpretarse como dos o tres días, pero por aquí nunca como cuatro o cinco. Sé que los usos regionales son los que son, pero me he quedado verdaderamente sorprendido de semejante disparidad.

Por cierto, Ukimix, se me ha ocurrido mirar la definición del diccionario de la casa:


> *par*
> 
> m. Conjunto de dos personas o dos cosas de una misma especie: par de zapatos.
> A veces designa un número *impreciso*, pero reducido: estuvo aquí un par de veces.



Nótese también el "a veces".


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Sospecho, por lo que he leído a los compañeros y el uso casi unánime (también por Canarias se usa así) en las distintas zonas, que ese "a veces" que destacas, Jaime Bien, debería cambiarse por "habitualmente". A no ser que se hable de calzado, cuando pides un par de cualquier cosa, lo que menos se interpreta es que sean estrictamente dos...

Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Pues mira que una cosa más que arreglarle al diccionario de casa; no debe decir _impreciso _sino _indeterminado_. En el mismo sentido en que hablamos de artículo indeterminado y no de artículo impreciso.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Sospecho, por lo que he leído a los compañeros y el uso casi unánime (también por Canarias se usa así) en las distintas zonas, que ese "a veces" que destacas, Jaime Bien, debería cambiarse por "habitualmente". A no ser que se hable de calzado, cuando pides un par de cualquier cosa, lo que menos se interpreta es que sean estrictamente dos...
> 
> Saludos



Si vas a una tienda y le pides al dependiente que te dé un par de lo que sea, o bien te da dos, o te pregunta que cuántos quieres exactamente, porque aunque pueda interpetar que unos pocos, no tiene sentido que sin preguntar, te suelte ahí encima las unidades que a él le parezca, al menos por aquí. Más aún si se trata de cosas de entidad: en la ferretería, un par de palas y un pico son dos palas y un pico, no unas cuantas palas y un pico.

Por cierto, Miguel, en una respuesta a otro hilo he visto que has utilizado "un par de", refiriéndote a meses. ¿De cuántos meses estabas hablando?


----------



## Gamen

Me resulta difícil poner un límite de unidades hasta el cual la expresión "un par de" sea admisible o tenga validez. No hay nada calculado al respecto.
Con seguridad "un par de" referido a cosas que no se presentan necesariamente de a pares sería interpretado por aquí como un puñado o puñadito, como un conjunto de entre 3 y 7/8 unidades.

Es relativo. Si un chico va a un kiosco de golosinas y pide al vendedor "un par de caramelos" éste podrá escoger la cantidad que le parezca. 
Pero en general se interpretaría como un puñadito, unos cuantos, una cantidad imprecisa pero no numerosa, superior a 2.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias, un par de lo que sea se usa como indican los foreros americanos.
Un par equivale en este uso a "unos cuantos".

Dame  "un par de caramelos" equivaldría a unos cuantos caramelos.
Una cantidad pequeña de algo.

Si te pido un par de caramelos no me tienes que dar exactamente dos, pero tampoco treintaycuatro, sino una cantidad pequeña de caramelos, unos cuantos.

Según he observado yo, en la España peninsular este uso, aunque no es absolutamente extraño, está menos extendido.
De hecho, es algo que me han hecho notar algunos peninsulares que viven o han visitado las islas, que el uso de "un par" es Canarias es digamos más laxo que en la península.


----------



## Jaime Bien

ukimix said:


> Pues mira que una cosa más que arreglarle al diccionario de casa; no debe decir _impreciso _sino _indeterminado_. En el mismo sentido en que hablamos de artículo indeterminado y no de artículo impreciso.



Creo que no nos estamos refiriendo exactamente a lo mismo: yo no hablaba  de precisión o imprecisión al hablar, es decir, uno se puede expresar  con precisión (propiedad) y a la vez no ser preciso (o ser indeterminado) en algo. Si digo que Juan compró unas  golosinas, me expreso con precisión, pero no soy preciso en el número de  golosinas (el número de golosinas es indeterminado); si digo  que Juan compró tres golosinas, me expreso con precisión y además soy  preciso (no hay indeterminación en el número de golosinas). Espero que nos hayamos puesto de acuerdo .


----------



## ukimix

Jaime Bien said:


> Creo que no nos estamos refiriendo exactamente a lo mismo: yo no hablaba  de precisión o imprecisión al hablar, es decir, uno se puede expresar  con precisión (propiedad) y a la vez no ser preciso (o ser indeterminado) en algo. Si digo que Juan compró unas  golosinas, me expreso con precisión, pero no soy preciso en el número de  golosinas (el número de golosinas es indeterminado); si digo  que Juan compró tres golosinas, me expreso con precisión y además soy  preciso (no hay indeterminación en el número de golosinas). Espero que nos hayamos puesto de acuerdo .



Bueno, allí das dos sentidos diferentes a la palabra _preciso_. Para  evitar malentendidos, mejor usar dos palabras diferentes y seguir con lo que es usual en la  caracterización del lenguaje: impreciso es erróneo e indeterminado es  simplemente que no se ha fijado un límite concreto.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Jaime Bien said:


> Por cierto, Miguel, en una respuesta a otro hilo he visto que has utilizado "un par de", refiriéndote a meses. ¿De cuántos meses estabas hablando?



Pues precisamente a lo que aquí se comentaba: dos, tres, cuatro... Al menos por aquí, como señala PABLO DE SOTO, es casi un equivalente a un indeterminado "algunos". ¿Hasta cuántos? Pues depende de lo que estemos hablando: si has pedido un par de caramelos, igual te ponen delante lo que tú comentabas, "un puñao"; si son raciones de papas con mojo, puede que el camarero haga un cálculo y decida que saca una ración para cada tres personas y, dado que somos ocho comensales, ponga tres platos; aunque lo más posible es que sí que pida más concreción o que pida confirmación a lo que sugiera, como bien señalabas.

Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

El kioskero pone frente al chico un puñado de caramelos porque le conviene económicamente venderle más de dos.
A ver que cara ponen si me invitan un par de días a su casa y me les quedo siete.


----------



## Huim

Yo entiendo que la expresión "un par de" se suele utilizar cuando una persona no sabe seguro la cantidad qué quiere expresar pero cree que se acerca más bien a 2, o lo hace para intentar dar a entender que es poco o tiene poca importancia. Pocos la utilizan para indicar exactamente que es una cantidad de 2, pues es más sencillo decir directamente que son 2.

Aunque como todo, depende del contexto. Si se dice "un par de zapatos" ahí claramente estamos hablando de 2. Pero cuando hablan de "un par de días" o "tan sólo he ido un par de veces" no entiendo que me estén indicando exactamente la cantidad 2, sino una aproximada o cercana ya que no es algo determinado.


----------



## Jaime Bien

La verdad es que esto da para un monólogo (me refiero a de humor).

"No, no, no y quinientos pares de veces no (eso en mi cómputo vienen a  ser unas mil; en el vuestro, allá os las apañéis, o mejor se lo  preguntamos al camarero de las papas con mojo a ver qué nos dice).

A ver, que algún listillo me explique por qué un par de zapatos son  exactamente dos zapatos y en cambio un par de veces son dos, tres, cuatro,... a gusto del consumidor. O sea, que te digo que nos vemos en un par de semanas y hasta que  no hayan pasado tres o cuatro no me empiezo a preocupar. Y si me dicen  que el curso dura un par de meses, lo mismo dura dos que tres que  cuatro. Y si me preguntas en enero si puedes quedarte en mi casa un par  de meses y te digo que sí (Kaxgufen, te he robado el chiste; por cierto,  muy gracioso), llega el verano y aún sigues ahí (pero si te dije que estaría un par de meses y me dijiste que  sí: ¿por qué pones esa cara?). Lo siento, pero no, no y no: nos vemos en dos  semanas aproximadamente (día arriba día abajo), el curso dura  aproximadamente dos meses (semana arriba semana abajo) y, por mis  muertos, en mi casa no te vas a quedar más de dos meses.

Amigos canarios y del otro lado del charco, no me seáis tan laxos, que  vale que un par se pueda emplear para indicar dos o tres, pero a partir  de cuatro, lo vuestro ya es abusar (y mucho).

Vale, vale, pero es que si quiero expresar exactamente dos, emplearé dos  y no un par. Ah, bueno, porque si quieres expresar exactamente doce,  nunca se te ocurrirá emplear una docena. Ya, pero es que una docena  puede también significar aproximadamente doce. Vale, pero uno arriba o  abajo, no dos o tres para cada lado, que si te descuidas lo mismo me  pones media docena que cerca de una veintena. Y por eso mismo, y todavía  con más razón, pues en un par hay tan solo dos unidades, no parece muy  apropiado que la aproximación sea tres, cuatro o cinco (pues vaya  aproximación: así la acierto seguro).

Y ya puestos, ¿cuántos caramelos me pondrá el quiosquiero si le digo que  quiero dos pares? ¿Me pondrá cuatro o dos puñados de esos de ocho o  diez?

No hijos, no, algunos lleváis mucho tiempo, demasiado ya (puede que  siglos), haciendo un uso inapropiado, así que ya va siendo hora de que  habléis con propiedad.

Por cierto, que la persona que abrió el hilo debe de estar muy contenta y  no creo que a partir de ahora tenga problemas para emplear la  expresión. Eso sí, cuando le digan que un par, mejor que se cerciore de  si significa dos, tres, cuatro o un puñado".

Ya en serio: muy acertado el comentario de Huim; a estas alturas ya sólo hablo por mí y por nadie más: en mi uso, cuando empleo (o alguien emplea) "un par" con valor aproximativo, entiendo que se trata de un valor *entre uno y tres*, y muy comúnmente *dos o tres*, pero nunca tres o cuatro ni cuatro o cinco. Ej.: "Voy a casa de mis padres un par de veces al año" (unas dos veces, lo mismo es una que son tres, pero lo más normal es que sean dos); "De joven tuve un par de novias" (si me hablan así, lo puedo interpretar como que fueron exactamente dos o como que fueron dos o tres, pero no cuatro, porque entonces habría esperado un "varias", y a partir de cinco, un "muchas", y a partir de... eso también sería abusar ).


----------



## ukimix

Te pongo un ejemplo. Supongamos que una chica muy guapa que te gusta mucho te dice: "tomémonos un par de cervezas y luego vamos a mi apartamento a pasarla rico" y te pica el ojo al final de la invitación con una sonrisa pícara. Hombre, si pide una tercera no le vas a reclamar "Mira es que lo he discutido muy detenidamente en wordreference y un par es un par, así que ... ¿nos vamos?". Claro que si después te dice "echémonos un par de polvos" y te pide un tercero y no das más, pues ahí sí le puedes hablar de los eruditos del wordreference y de la propiedad en el hablar. ¿Lo ves?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Jaime, es que tal vez acompañado de los adecuados gesto y entonación, tenga razón mi cercano Gamen y se transforme un par en un poco más de media docena. Por eso decimos: Argentina, que país generoso.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Lo entendería como tú, que me propone tomar unas copas. En principio, como ha dicho un par y no unas, tendería a interpretarlo como que dos o tres, pero desde luego si quiere una cuarta no le voy a decir que no ni a salirle con erudiciones. Lo de los polvos tiene más miga, porque si me propone directamente echar un par (y ahí sin duda entendería que dos), no sé si me alegraría o me echaría a correr. Si me quedo y después del segundo polvo me dice que quiere un tercero, tranquilo, que si el cuerpo me da para ello no le recordaré que antes me había dicho que sólo un par.

En serio, creo que ya ha quedado claro el uso mediante este y muchos otros ejemplos, y que en algunos coincidimos y en otros no. Sólo me queda la duda de en qué partes (de América y España) se usa de uno u otro modo.

Edito: Vaya, Kaxgufen, pensaba que tú eras de los míos .


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Jaime.

Yo era de los tuyos  y cuando llegué a Canarias (hace ya muchos años) también me sonaba extraña esa relajación y, si había confianza, interpelaba al "infractor" con un "Que no, que un par son dos"... hasta que me pasé al lado oscuro y ahora, ya ves, defiendo lo contrario como normal en mi uso.

Un saludo


----------



## Janis Joplin

Jaime Bien said:


> Vale, vale, pero es que si quiero expresar exactamente dos, emplearé dos  y no un par.



Pues me parece que ésta es la clave y que a veces un par no es solamente un par.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ukimix said:


> Te pongo un ejemplo. Supongamos que una chica muy guapa que te gusta mucho te dice: "tomémonos un par de cervezas y luego vamos a mi apartamento a pasarla rico" y te pica el ojo al final de la invitación con una sonrisa pícara. Hombre, si pide una tercera no le vas a reclamar "Mira es que lo he discutido muy detenidamente en wordreference y un par es un par, así que ... ¿nos vamos?". Claro que si después te dice "echémonos un par de polvos" y te pide un tercero y no das más, pues ahí sí le puedes hablar de los eruditos del wordreference y de la propiedad en el hablar. ¿Lo ves?




jaja, muy, muy bueno.


----------

